# Mariah Carey bikini-clad on the cover of Vibe



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

I think her body looks so good! U don't see her in bikini cover-shoots _that _often. I think her recent weightloss has her really confident. These pix are good workout motivation for my @ss now lol.

What do u think?


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (May 31, 2008)

Mariah Daily Journal | Magazines

heres a link just in case those thumnails dont work


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 31, 2008)

Ugh.. I hate photoshop! 
Her boobs look so fake.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (May 31, 2008)

I love Mariah no matter what. I just love her so much! Its becoming an issue, I think?


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

she does look amazing! but i don't beleive shes a size 6 (us2) she was on tv last month singing promoting her new album and she looked about a size 8.  must be a designer clothing size thing


----------



## florabundance (May 31, 2008)

LOL i love her since Vision of Love, but no one has a body like that. let's be real..


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 1, 2008)

I still think she is beautiful for being like 40?


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 1, 2008)

37 isn't she?

I can't stand her, love her music hate her.


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 1, 2008)

She looks good, there were many pictures which looked crappy


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2008)

She looks beautiful.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 1, 2008)

her stomach has always look off to me lol even when she was heavier it looked like it was flat in the front but when she would turn to the side shed look bloated or something lol

i love her though. way too much probaly lol.


----------



## lsperry (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ugh.. I hate photoshop! 
Her boobs look so fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
1st thing I thought when I saw it. Her whole body looks fake. Looks like someone just put her head on someone else's body. 

She is pretty, though, but can't we see the REAL person sometime? 

Hmmm, I wonder what HDTV will do to the plastic surgery addicts next year. I read some of them will have to stop botox-ing. LOL....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah but everyone is photoshopped. come on guys....its not like Mariah is the only one that may look fake


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jun 2, 2008)

She is beautiful in my opinion. I love her music and I love her!! <3


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Jun 2, 2008)

she looks great but i hate how everyone is going goo goo gaga over her supposed *20 pound* weight loss when honestly, she was never that fat. come one have you ever seen her in anything but a thigh length mini and stilettos?? maybe a bikini and stilettos lol


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 2, 2008)

i dont think these photos are _that _photshopped. if uve seen her new ''bye bye'' video theres a homevideo clip from this shoot of her standing in the black bikini and she looks like a freaking supermodel.

and i agree that she never was fat. i actually think i liked her better with more meat on her bones lol


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 2, 2008)

i love mariah carey she is so beautiful and i love her songs.. very nice i like the bikini pic


----------



## neezer (Jun 4, 2008)

i read a magazine they said she was a 2 now and she was an 8 before...she is small as crap now, but she's pretty...but about hat wedding lol


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jun 4, 2008)

I appreciate all of Mariah's endeavors and successes, but I just don't like her.  She's pretty, but untouchable, and I like my musicians a little more gritty.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Ugh.. I hate photoshop! 
Her boobs look so fake. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It looks so photoshopped. I had seen her recent pic in People magazine when I was at work and it had her pic with a bikini on the beach. She has a boxy body. She has a waist but it isn't that tiny as it is in this pic.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah she doesn't look like a 2 to me either, unless it's in something that's extremely vanity sized. She looks good for her age without the photoshop probably.


----------



## foxykita143 (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont know what it is, but there is something I just cant stand about Mariah Carey. She has an amazing voice, shes accomplished a lot, and I think shes very pretty but she just annoys the crap out of me with all of her butterflies, rainbows, and screaming. By screaming, I mean that high note she continuously likes to hit over and over in EVERY song shes had since the 90s. We get the point Mariah.


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

i feel bad 4 her sometimes when everyone is so hard on her looks.

shes mixed and dyes her hair/brows blonde and i dont think people know what to look at her as. shes not a black beauty like say tyra banks or a blonde bombshell like a pam anderson.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sexy♥Princess* 

 
_i feel bad 4 her sometimes when everyone is so hard on her looks.

shes mixed and dyes her hair/brows blonde and i dont think people know what to look at her as. shes not a black beauty like say tyra banks or a blonde bombshell like a pam anderson._

 
During her Butterfly days - mostly 'The Roof' video - but that era in general was the time when I felt she was true to herself, and it showed in her style and image. Even now I watch that video and think of her as a beautiful girl...but there is something so forced about her sexuality now. The Butterfly album time was when she was just breaking free from her marriage and all the stage management of her image and it seemed like mostly it was then that she understood what direction she wanted to go in. When i was a little girl, she was so classy to me, but when I see her in Touch My Body for example, I just think "grow up".


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 6, 2008)

Good for her on her weight loss,  she does seem really confident and looks great.   The only complaints i have is that i miss the old mariah, when she wasn't so pop or hip hop.   Her older songs showcased her wonderful voice more than her new ones.  Oh and she wears a little too much spandex for my taste, lol.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jun 6, 2008)

She looks good for her age but who is to say it's not due to airbrushing, photoshop. plastic surgery, etc. I think she is kind of fake and too in love with herself lol. She has a good voice though.


----------

